# Grade 2 premature aging of the placenta at 32w?



## Kundalini-Mama (Jul 15, 2002)

My sister is 32w pregnant. She has lupus and hypothyroidism. She has not been having an easy pregnancy (or an easy time getting and staying pregnant). Anyway, she is considered high-risk and has had half a trillion u/s. At this point, they are telling her that her placenta is aging (calcification, I guess), and at 32 w, she is at a grade 2. She is a non-smoker, but she has been struggling w/her bp. It is now back at 120/60 after the cream of tartar protocol.

She'll be having another 100 or so u/s before the baby is born, so they will be right on top of this. But I can't find anything online about whether at this stage of the game, if grade 2 is really that bad, or something to keep an eye on.

Any thoughts?

Thanks
Amy


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Sorry, I don't know what "grade 2" is. But what is the cream of tartar protocol?


----------



## doctorjen (May 29, 2003)

I'm not entirely sure what exactly the standards are for grading a placenta (I only due routine ultrasounds myself) but placentas are graded 1-3 based on calcifications. In general, at term, most placentas show some signs of calcifications and would be a higher grade. It wouldn't be uncommon for a term placenta to be graded a 2, but at 32 weeks it is concerning. Earlier in the pregnancy, calcifications can be a sign of early placental insufficiency. It is more common in women with high BP, and also in diseases like lupus. Lupus is a particularly scary thing to be pregnant with, since the disease can cause abnormal blood clotting, including in the cord and placenta. Also, babies whose moms have lupus can be born with congenital heart block, a very serious cardiac condition. It is one of the few illnesses that necessitate very close observation and even early delivery to protect the baby.


----------



## Maprilynne (Oct 22, 2004)

My placenta was a grade 2 at 33 weeks and no one is concerned. But I also don't have any other problems. I did some research on it too, and didn't have much luck.
Aprilynne


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Fill us in on the 'cream of tartar' protocol.


----------



## amydidit (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm interested in the 'cream of tartar' protocol too!


----------



## Kundalini-Mama (Jul 15, 2002)

You guys are so funny







: I can't find my Susun Weed book anywhere for some reason, and I specifically took it out yesterday so that when my hands were free I could type it up for you. Anyway, I will have to go by a post on MDC, since I can't find my book.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...t=cream+tartar

Post #7

hth
Amy


----------



## Kundalini-Mama (Jul 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doctorjen*
Lupus is a particularly scary thing to be pregnant with, since the disease can cause abnormal blood clotting, including in the cord and placenta. Also, babies whose moms have lupus can be born with congenital heart block, a very serious cardiac condition. It is one of the few illnesses that necessitate very close observation and even early delivery to protect the baby.

doctorjen,

How does this congenital heart block get diagnosed? Is this an u/s thing?

Thanks
Amy

P.S. They plan to circ for some reason







Actually so that when he is a man he won't feel inadequate--double














Are there any medical reasons why they shouldn't circ a baby who was pregnant to a mom w/these conditions?


----------



## amydidit (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks for the link about the cream of tartar... I've started it and at today's appointment my BP was lower than it's been at any others... thanks again!


----------



## Kundalini-Mama (Jul 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amydidit*
Thanks for the link about the cream of tartar... I've started it and at today's appointment my BP was lower than it's been at any others... thanks again!

Oh that is so great







Although, I do not deserve the credit, that would be Susun Weed







But, wow, much congrats!!!

Amy


----------



## amydidit (Jan 21, 2005)

True, but if it hadn't been for this thread I wouldn't have learned about it!


----------



## NoraB (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks for this thread! Good info. I have anticardiolipin antibodies and a somewhat high ANA titer. My OB tells me I'm at risk for early aging of the placenta. Last time, she said she did not want me to go beyond 39 weeks. I had lots of NSTs and biophysical profiles.

I don't have any advice for your friend. The continued u/s should help keep them all informed. Hopefully, she'll be able to go to term and birth naturally!

HUGS to her.


----------

